# Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' (56K WARNING)



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Of all the plants in the hobby, _Ammania sp._ 'Bonsai' has definitely become one of my top ten favorite plants. It has been introduced to the US market for over a year now and yet I hardly see it used in any tank whatsoever. This is IMHO an incredibly beautiful plant. It is small enough to fit into virtually any size tanks.

Below are some of my photos. Do you currently grow it? *Please share some of your photos.* 





































That's _Rotala macrandra _ 'Green' for size reference.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Those top pictures look remarkably like Rotala Macrandra grown emersed. How long have you had that plant in your tank? Ammania gets stout, fleshy, leaves when grown emersed that hardly look anything like their submersed counterparts.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I love the way that plant looks any chance on sharing any??


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats a very cool plant and an even better photo. I see you photography skills are really improving I think though it is about time to share some whole tank photos.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree with Dennis on that, by the way, nice Avatar ... hehehehehe


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I got one small stem of this plant from Shalu last November. And while it hasn't melted, it has been an extremely slow grower for me. In the five months that I've had it it's grown maybe two inches taller and produced two side shoots.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, that is a really neat looking plant!

Can you give us more information about it? Light, growth habits, speed, etc.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Phil, remember when I had this plant last year? The leaves are about the size of Bacopa. It was a very difficult plant for me to keep. Didn't seem to respond to anything I tried...high light, C02, nitrate, iron, just grew very slowly if at all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pehaps the painfully slow growth rate inspired the name "bonsai."


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)




----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

wow, what a coincidence, cS, I put the ammania 'bonsai' in front of r. macrandra 'green' as well! Yes, it is one of my favorite too. The name 
'bonsai' fits it really well, it stays small and grows slowly, just like bonsai. Initially I also thought that was emersed growth.

I have had it since last November. While it IS a very slow grower, it is not too picky for me. It does not mind being shaded by other plants too much either, although the lower part becomes a little bare that way. It branched well both from the base and from mid stems.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Those top pictures look remarkably like Rotala Macrandra grown emersed. How long have you had that plant in your tank? Ammania gets stout, fleshy, leaves when grown emersed that hardly look anything like their submersed counterparts.


I have a species that looks quite similiar to this Ammania 'bonsai', although the plant I have is known as "Rotala indica (Willd.) Koehne" back in Taiwan(it's a native species there). The pic below is its submerged form, it looks like the emerged form of many Rotala species though.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been keeping this one for about nine months now and have had decent luck with it. It is a slow grower but grows very straight. It does not seem to like being moved at all, and takes some time to recover when I replant. It is a fairly heavy root feeder from what I can tell but, once it gets comfortable, is almost maintenance free. Very cool.










And if you're interested, here's a pic of Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' in what I believe is its emersed growth form (in which I received it):


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I just harvested my Ammania today and took a pic showing the root structure while I had it out of the tank. Once this stuff starts branching you can end up with a bunch of it


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Why do you all say it grows slow? Mine is growing like a weed!!! The plant I got has grown 10 times it's starting size in one month!! Maybe I just set it up right. Anyway mine is growing almost as fast as hornwart or bacopa. Try using soil instead of rocks. My .02


----------



## avi gilgal (Mar 29, 2005)

Cs, can you P L E A S E give me the parameters of the aquarium from that last photo where the Ammania G. is growing and pearling so amazingly. (everything please, ferts, water chemistry, substrate, co2, water changes, light)

thanx alot.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

It grows on rocks?!
If it grows slowly, its the perfect plant for me. Any pointers as to where I can find some?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I did not say ON rocks. Most people use gravel which is not rich enough to grow much. Use potting soil in clay pots with a thin layer of sand on top of the soil. I never have to add ferts when I have plants potted like this.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh I see thanks! and sorry for the stupid assumption.


----------

